

Ask HN: Why hasn't Google put Android in cars yet? - dglassan


======
creativeone
I have seen a new Toyota Prius running Anroid myself. You can plug in a sim
card and use Waze. Just awesome. I hope the trend keeps growing.

~~~
creativeone
And the sim card was just a duplicate of the person's regular line, of course
only one could be used for calls at a given time.

------
bmelton
They have? New Chevrolet cars are getting an Android-based stereo. There were
also some car-audio enthusiasts that were working on an Android based car
computer.

~~~
GFischer
Android-enabled car radios sound like a nice idea :) .

The chinese MP3 car radio I used to have was pretty limited, I'm hoping for
something like that for the masses.

Maybe I just need a pod/connection for my smartphone, not really a radio.

